
The Top 100 Java Libraries in 2018 – Based on 277,975 Source Files - Simplychee
https://blog.takipi.com/the-top-100-java-libraries-in-2018-based-on-277975-source-files/
======
mitchpron
Glad OverOps did this report again. It's always so interesting to find that
tools I thought were old, outdated, and probably replaced by competitors are
still going strong, like Jetty and Netty.

